# Carte son externe (USB 2.0) pour MacBook Pro ?



## n0zkl3r (3 Mars 2011)

Salut !

Je cherche, désespérément, une carte son externe pour mon MacBook Pro 13,3" en USB 2.0, allant passé sur un kit 2.1 certifié THX 200 watts RMS (Logitech Z623), la carte son intégrée du MacBook Pro 13,3" (mi-2010) risque d'être un peu limite pour la qualité du son...

Creative en font des pas mal, mais AUCUNE n'est compatible Mac OS X ! Uniquement Windows -_-'... Du mois il me semble, sur le site, je ne trouve pas des drivers compatible Mac OS X...

Avez-vous quelque chose à me proposer dans une gamme de prix correct ?

Merci  !


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2011)

n0zkl3r a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Je cherche, désespérément, une carte son externe pour mon MacBook Pro 13,3" en USB 2.0, allant passé sur un kit 2.1 certifié THX 200 watts RMS (Logitech Z623), la carte son intégrée du MacBook Pro 13,3" (mi-2010) risque d'être un peu limite pour la qualité du son...
> 
> ...



Le Mac n'a pas de carte son, depuis toujours, sur les Mac, c'est le processeur qui gère le son à l'aide d'un co-pro sur les Mac récents, tout seul sur les vieux.

Concernant la qualité sonore, elle n'a rien à envier aux cartes son de PC, la seule différence, c'est la puissance fournie, destinée à alimenter un casque audio ou l'entrée ligne d'un ampli.

Cela dit, personnellement, j'utilise l'ancêtre de ce bitonio (l'iMic 1) depuis 2003, et il me donne toute satisfaction, que ça soit pour y brancher mon ampli audio, ou même un micro en entrée (les Mac récents n'ont qu'une entrée ligne). Ça fonctionne sans aucun pilote, suffit de le brancher, et vu le prix, ça va être difficile de faire mieux, je pense !


----------



## theangeloflove (4 Mars 2011)

Perso, j'utilise ceci : http://www.terratec.net/fr/produits/driver/produkte_treiber_fr_53997.html
Je ne pense pas qu'elle soit encore vendu, mais essaye de voir sur leur site ce qui la remplace, elle n'est pas certifié mac OSX pourtant crois moi, elle marche a merveille..... je me'en sers pour animer des soirées avec le logiciel DJAY et sors le son sur cette carte, et la préécoute au casque sur la prise casque de mon mac


----------

